# Mobile Internet - What do you think



## Danny (May 3, 2006)

Recently mobile (read:wireless) internet has become more prevalent and now some companies are offering internet plans where you plug in a wireless reciever and just connect to the net. Has anyone had any experience with this and can give us feedback on how it performs.


----------



## Steve Williamson (May 11, 2006)

I use wireless broadband here in Australia, we use a minimax modem and it hooks up over CDMA mobile phone network, if you are in a city, you can get fast data rates as it switches to EV-DO, if not it crawls along at 1xRTT, about 38K baud rate.

Internet plans for wireless are always more expensive than cables systems, my plan is $49 per month for 20 hours, my home plan is $69 for unlimited download at 1500/512.

Good for field work when I go remote and just take the laptop, or when I am travelling around Aus with camper trailer.


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

ITTTTTSSS SLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW

Like supposedly it is 56k my dad using his is lucky to get 14.4k

~Bob


----------



## Danny (May 3, 2006)

I might have to wait until wireless broadband comes out then


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

Alot of countries and cities are going full scale WiFi, which is huge cause the provider has to find a way to beam the signal via satellite to the city, the use cellular like antennas to do the rest. Philadelphia has it and is 128kbps which is great for city wide FREE access.

~Bob


----------

